# Getting through tonight



## Amymarie717 (Jan 12, 2013)

How do you get through the lonely weekend nights when nobody else is around and you are feeling so empty and so sad? I keep telling myself all the reasons why I'm better off, but I don't want to lose him! There's no other woman, he just has "fallen out of love" and is convinced that we both need to let go. It's b*llsh*t!!!!!!


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Just some suggestions.

Read on TAM
Read a book
work around your home
talk with people on the phone
go to bingo
get involved in a hobby you've always wanted to try but couldn't
go to the local coffee shop and read or talk with others

Hope this helps some. I also hope it will draw other's so you will get more ideas. Sorry you feel so poorly.


----------



## Amymarie717 (Jan 12, 2013)

2ntnuf said:


> Just some suggestions.
> 
> Read on TAM
> Read a book
> ...


Thanks  I'm browsing match.com to see what my future may hold... LOL


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

While you're at it,why not browse meetup.com in your area.It can get you out of the house.


----------



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

I read a lot on here. It helps to know I'm not alone in this situation. Or chat with an old friend on the phone or facebook.

Another I like to do is listen to music.

Pick up an old hobby that helps you get your mind off things.

I'm post divorce now and am glad that I finally wised up and filed for divorce, but it doesn't make it any easier. It's definitely a lonely time and it's easy to get down on yourself and wonder "why me?"

Hope your night is getting better.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I have a music thread on TAM if you would like to look and listen. 

NYE Music for the TAM Surfer in social


----------



## Amymarie717 (Jan 12, 2013)

ku1980rose said:


> I read a lot on here. It helps to know I'm not alone in this situation. Or chat with an old friend on the phone or facebook.
> 
> Another I like to do is listen to music.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'm feeling a little better by distracting myself with TAM and watching movies. I also ordered some delicious food which is on it's way. I was painting earlier today, a VERY old hobby that I've recently begun again. I just miss him so much. They say it takes half the time of the relationship to get over it... is that true?


----------



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

Amymarie717 said:


> Thanks. I'm feeling a little better by distracting myself with TAM and watching movies. I also ordered some delicious food which is on it's way. I was painting earlier today, a VERY old hobby that I've recently begun again. I just miss him so much.


I like to paint, too. Just something I picked up in the last year. Or other little crafts. So, immersing myself in painting or crafting with the glue gun keeps me in my own little world for quite a while!



Amymarie717 said:


> They say it takes half the time of the relationship to get over it... is that true?


I think it's probably different for every person and every relationship. For me? I'm over my marriage. It was only 2 1/2 years, but he changed as soon as we said, "I do." He quit sleeping in our bed 3 months into the marriage. I mourned our marriage long before I was brave enough to get a divorce. I do still find myself feeling lonely and sad that my marriage didn't work out. Not that I want to be with him. But, I want a real marriage and love.

I definitely think the longer you are in a relationship, the longer it takes to get over it in some ways. You have so many memories to hold on to. And, if you have children, I think that probably makes it more difficult. Fortunately, I don't.

I hope you can enjoy your time alone. Be strong and learn to enjoy time by yourself again. My mom always told me that if I couldn't enjoy spending time by myself, then how could I expect someone else to enjoy spending time with me. Something to think about.


----------



## Amymarie717 (Jan 12, 2013)

Just talked to H to finalize the divorce. He told me that he never was in love with me as fully as he thought he should have been with his wife, and that because he always lacked a spark, it made him feel unmotivated and half alive, which is why he withdrew. What a mind f*ck it is to hear that. Will i ever get over those hurtful words? Crying for hours over those words...


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

Amymarie717 said:


> Just talked to H to finalize the divorce. He told me that he never was in love with me as fully as he thought he should have been with his wife, and that because he always lacked a spark, it made him feel unmotivated and half alive, which is why he withdrew. What a mind f*ck it is to hear that. Will i ever get over those hurtful words? Crying for hours over those words...


I know you love him 

B]BUT WHAT A DOUCHE.BAG[/B]

That was a big F/U to you for no reason but to give you one. Why ? Just go. 

Amy get in shape if your not. Go to a gym. Work out at home. 

Get sexy and *** his best friend. Okay bit crazy I agree.

But make yourself better for you and honestly to show him what he missed out on.

Basically you need to punish him by living a better life without him.


----------



## Amymarie717 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hardtohandle said:


> I know you love him
> 
> B]BUT WHAT A DOUCHE.BAG[/B]
> 
> ...


LOL

His friends are all douche bags too, I'd rather f*ck a dead person!


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

Amymarie717 said:


> LOL
> 
> His friends are all douche bags too, I'd rather f*ck a dead person!


Thank you for making me laugh.


----------



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

How are you tonight?


----------



## Amymarie717 (Jan 12, 2013)

ku1980rose said:


> How are you tonight?


You know what, I feel really good today! I gave my X a piece of my mind and then went out with a friend for dinner & a movie. Today I believe I'm better off without him. Every day is different, but I am grateful that I can have some really good days during this mess. THANK YOU for asking. This is such a supportive community.


----------



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

Amymarie717 said:


> You know what, I feel really good today! I gave my X a piece of my mind and then went out with a friend for dinner & a movie. Today I believe I'm better off without him. Every day is different, but I am grateful that I can have some really good days during this mess. THANK YOU for asking. This is such a supportive community.


Glad you found something to take your mind off of things. I definitely know about the ups and downs and feeling lonely. there are good days and bad days. Eventually the good days will outnumber the bad. 

I've enjoyed the TAM community as well. I kind of quit posting around the time I actually divorced. I guess I just needed time to process everything. Recently the loneliness has kicked in and I've come back here for some support. You're right, it is a very supportive community! Hope things keep looking up for you!:smthumbup:


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

Amymarie717 said:


> LOL
> 
> His friends are all douche bags too, I'd rather f*ck a dead person!


Ok...I totally busted out laughing here... :rofl::rofl::rofl:
didn't expect this...

hilarious...


----------

